# Film school requirements/grades



## Hill Dawson Kane (May 12, 2003)

What kinds of requirements/grades are needed nowadys to get into film schools?  Do most places look at any work you've done prior to starting Film school?


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (May 12, 2003)

What kinds of requirements/grades are needed nowadys to get into film schools?  Do most places look at any work you've done prior to starting Film school?


----------



## TizzyEntertainment (May 13, 2003)

Thats kind of like asking "Is film school good or not?" but Ill see what i can do.

  From my own experience, and the experiences of people I know it seems to vary from school to school.

  Of course, having good grades helps when it comes to getting into any schol, but given the nature of film they tend to be a bt more forgiving. All I can say is, if your in highschool, get those grades up.

  As for work (IE: a reel) Alot of schools look at them, some do not. I love FSU, they have a fantastic film program, but Ive heard they dont even look at your reel. All they care about is what was you last 60 hours of internships spent doing. I have a very talented friend who was at FSU, but failed to get into their film program. He applied to UCF which has a good film program, but makes people do two years at their school before admitance, and then dosent guarantee you will get into the film program. They saw his reel and let him skip those two years. So, it varries.

  NYU seems to rely somewhat on your rel, and heavly on your entrance essay. Write alot of "underdog beats the odds" kind of stuff, and make it very personal. NCSA I have heard, puts almost all the emphasis on your entrance interview. Be passionate, and energetic and they will let you in.

  Then youv got Robert Rodriguezs story from when he was at UA. He did his two years, but his grades werent good enough to get into their program. He set up a meeting with the department chair, and showed him some of his films. Films which had recently beat out all of his students works at local film festivals. The department chair got him into the program.

  So, moral of th stories... good grades ae never bad, and it is smart to assemble a nice looking reel. Just be passionate, and pursue your dream not matter what. Good luck.
R. Michael
Tizzy Entertainment

"Luck, is when opportunity, meets preperation." "There are 3 sides to every story. Yours, mine, and the truth, and none of us are lying" -Robert Evans


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (May 13, 2003)

thanx man that helps alot


----------

